# Duckman, remember this show?



## Egon1982 (Nov 29, 2016)

Excellent adult animated comedy show that became a cult hit on USA Network from 94 to 97 before South Park and it's ilk made adult animation on TV mainstream, this one is from the guys who did Rugrats and some Simpsons episodes plus Ahhh Real Monsters.

It has Jason Alexnader as the title detective fellow and loved this show since i was 12 when it first aired.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 29, 2016)

Egon1982 said:


> Excellent adult animated comedy show that became a cult hit on USA Network from 94 to 97 before South Park and it's ilk made adult animation on TV mainstream, this one is from the guys who did Rugrats and some Simpsons episodes plus Ahhh Real Monsters.
> 
> It has Jason Alexnader as the title detective fellow and loved this show since i was 12 when it first aired.


I remember that one. Remember The Critic, and Capitol Critters?


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 29, 2016)

And _Fish Police,_ don't forget _Fish Police!_


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 29, 2016)

JoeStrike said:


> And _Fish Police,_ don't forget _Fish Police!_


And Family Dog. They were all prime time cartoons that tried to rival The Simpsons, but failed.


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 29, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> And Family Dog. They were all prime time cartoons that tried to rival The Simpsons, but failed.


One of the Simpsons Halloween specials began with the camera travelling through a cemetery with the names of those shows on the gravestones!


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hell yeh! i remember them all even Capitol Critters which i liked since i was 9/10 when the show aired.


----------



## Starbeak (Dec 1, 2016)

I used to watch Duckman and Critic. Comedy Central needs more, at max only airs 3. I miss Ugly Americans, Crank Yankers, Duckman, Critic, that show about baby comedians (*Gah can't remember the name ..*)   ,  and Drawn Together. There are plenty of time-slots for adult cartoons on CC maybe one-day they will air more but yeah Duckman was really good.

I think the series ended instead of cancelled though. I saw a dvd in my Dollar-store once, should have bought it because now I can't find it x_x


----------



## Egon1982 (Dec 8, 2016)

It's on amazon


----------

